# Darban social get togethers anyone?



## Polar

Just a quick post to see how many Durbanites would be interested in a social get together?

Lets say a weekend at end of February (open to other suggestions also). We could do beers and a braai at an appropriate venue. Friends and family welcome.


----------



## Silver

Hi @Polar 

There was a region poll thread somewhere 
Will try to find it or perhaps someone can help me to find it.

Just on the topic of Vape Meets, we have had ECIGSSA Vape Meets in Durban, Cape Town and Johannesburg. 

We are busy finalising the date for the next Vape Meet in JHB and will communicate it as soon as we are ready

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polar

Thanks @Silver, Thinking about some swop, DIY and lunch with beers meet-ups in the Durban area. Not sure how many guys we have locally.


----------



## Trimerion

Polar said:


> Thanks @Silver, Thinking about some swop, DIY and lunch with beers meet-ups in the Durban area. Not sure how many guys we have locally



im up for a meet and vape in the durban area, let me know the details once arranged

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

Silver said:


> Hi @Polar
> 
> There was a region poll thread somewhere
> Will try to find it or perhaps someone can help me to find it.
> 
> Just on the topic of Vape Meets, we have had ECIGSSA Vape Meets in Durban, Cape Town and Johannesburg.
> 
> We are busy finalising the date for the next Vape Meet in JHB and will communicate it as soon as we are ready


Here you go http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-province-with-the-most-vapers.t6994/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

